
Heyzap(YC W09) Launches Platform to Take Facebook Games to Entire Web - dwynings
http://games.venturebeat.com/2010/03/23/heyzap-lets-facebook-game-developers-publish-their-games-to-the-web/
======
jackowayed
Given that Facebook has >300M users, how necessary is this? Are there really
many people who want to play _social_ games but not join the largest _social_
network in the world?

Edit: The thought occurred that Facebook may be blocked in China, and it
appears that it is (or at least was for awhile? My hits were all for one
instance of them blocking it, but I couldn't find anything about whether it
stayed blocked). So that could be part of the reason for doing this.

~~~
benologist
There is a _massive_ audience for games outside of Facebook.

Several sites on the internet number below or around Alexa 1,000 catering to
these players - ArmorGames.com, AddictingGames.com (MTV), Kongregate.com,
MiniClip.com etc.

For as many users as Facebook has it's still only 1/4 of the internet.

~~~
jackowayed
I bet that a pretty high percentage of some of those sites' userbases have
Facebook accounts.

But that's true that it's only 1/4 of the Internet.

~~~
benologist
I don't think there is a lot of crossover, I've published a few casual games
that promoted things like Twitter and Facebook apps, and the conversion rate
from portals to twitter and fb has been horribly low every time.

One game of mine that did about 1.2 million plays on portals peaked at I think
400 users on the Facebook version, which was promoted within the portal
version.

Recently King.com launched a big facebook app called Funflow, which they
linked to from over 100 games in ditribution and several large, many-millions-
of-plays new releases. They've probably had close to 100 million plays across
their games this year, yet their fb app hasn't quite hit 1 million users.

<http://www.appdata.com/facebook/apps/index/id/212391322553>

------
kaichang
Sweet!

